# Won't Eat Can Food?



## NC_Girl (Jul 19, 2012)

I prefer feeding can food to dry as I feel it is better for them. I purchased 24 of the Weruva cans which is what I used to feed my GSD's and he ate it for a few days then turned his nose up at it. I then went and got a few cans of CORE grain free and NV Instinct canned and he did the same. My friend had some NV Instinct dry food and we gave him some of that and he loved it! He has been eating that really good for the past week. I tried again today with the weruva (seeing as how I bought 24 cans!) and he acts as though I am trying to feed him ol' roy! 

My GSD's all loved wet food, I am stumped by this little guy!! Should I try another brand of canned or are some maltese just not going to eat can food?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Some Malts are very picky eaters (not mine!). I would try some of the other brands and see what your little guy likes.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

You could try mixing wet with some dry. My two get dry food with wet mixed in and they love it. You give that a try or possibly try different kinds of wet. A lot of Malts are very picky.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I use Earthborn kibble and Werubva canned. Mine seem to like that mixture.


----------



## MontyandChar (Sep 1, 2012)

My puppy is so fussy!!! We had her on the pro plan dry biscuits and then we started giving her wet food she stopped eating the dry food! Now she won't eat certain wet foods and we have to mix them up!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Mine both love canned food! I mix 50% canned with 50% dry to help bring the cost down (plus they like the variety) so perhaps you could start by just putting a spoonful of canned food mixed in their kibble and every day add a little but more while decreasing the amount of kibble. It might work for them.  I think most dogs like Weruva, but you might have picky eaters!

Mine used to hate kibble and I had to slowly mix it with the wet food to incorporate it back into their diet. Now, they love kibble and think it is a special treat.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

My kids, all 3, LOVE, Addiction Vension and Apple. It's a canned dog food. They will eat other flavors, but LOVE the Vension and Apple.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Some dogs are just picky eaters and we often encourage that by giving them snacks in between meals. Our little fluffs train us very easily that way.

If your baby likes the dry, then I'd stick with that. If you're concerned about the moisture content, you might try mixing it with some warm water and letting it sit for a few minutes before feeding. If that works and he readily eats a quality food even if it's dry, I'd stick with it rather than messing with things.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

maggieh said:


> Some dogs are just picky eaters and we often encourage that by giving them snacks in between meals. Our little fluffs train us very easily that way.
> 
> If your baby likes the dry, then I'd stick with that. If you're concerned about the moisture content, you might try mixing it with some warm water and letting it sit for a few minutes before feeding. If that works and he readily eats a quality food even if it's dry, I'd stick with it rather than messing with things.


 
This is so true. I wouldn't say our babies are picky eaters, their just smart. And if they get treats in between meals, their little bellies are but so big, and will get full on the treats, then they will hold out until they get treats again. I KNOW when hubby has given the babies too many treats, I can just tell during feeding time. 

Maggie is right, I would stick with things rather than messing around with things.

Oh how I wish my babies like dry kibble. Geez, I do, but no, they like the soft can food, and their little faces show it. :w00t: As well as ear hair.

I really don't think Maltese are picky eaters, I think, well at least I know my hubby makes them picky eaters. He is the treat master. He's alot better than he used to be.

I can't tell you the last time, I gave my babies a treat. Maybe after having their pics taken, and they were so good :wub:. but I know the harm in giving too many treats. If I could train hubby, I'd be in good shape.


----------

